# Do I Need a Regular Block Plane When I Have a Veritas Low Angle Block Plane



## cortes (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm clearing out some old tools and may sell them or pass them on to a relative. I recently bought a Veritas low angle block plane. I also have a Record regular block plane. If I get the additional blades for the Veritas low angle, is there any need for a regular block plane?


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

If you only want one block plane, the low angle is the one to have in my book. Having said that, I must also admit that I have 6 or 8 block planes hanging around. My favorite is the LN rabbit LA block plane.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

+1 on the LN rabbet LA. I've got an old Record LA that's a champ in addition to a LN 102 and 101 for detail work.

If you want a standard angle plane that's different from what you have, consider the E C Emmerich 649P. I did a review for it here.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> If you only want one block plane, the low angle is the one to have in my book. Having said that, I must also admit that I have 6 or 8 block planes hanging around. My favorite is the LN rabbit LA block plane.
> 
> - LittleShaver


The LN rabbit is a low angle but still my favorite plane is the LN brass 102 also low angle and yup, have way to many black planes LOL!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

In the shop…Stanley 60-1/2, Millers Falls 1455, and a 118 all-steel….all are low angle planes.

A few 9-1/2 Stanley block planes, a 9-1/4, a pair of 220s, and a 110….

I use the non-low angle ones for quickly knocking off a corners sharp edge, and places where the low angle planes shouldn't go….some places with too much dirt and crud. Wonder how many haul one of the Veritas/ L-N blocks around, while shopping rough sawn lumber….a place where an old 110 would feel at home. A few swipes to check for figure….then back into the coat pocket.

( BTW, I have 10 block planes, at last count….) That all steel one has indeed "hopped" off the bench more than once, and onto the concrete floor of the shop….and right back up and right to work, no damage done.


----------



## Slemi (Mar 7, 2014)

If you want regular angle block plane, just sharpen the blade at different angle. This is easy, since the blade has bevel on the uper side.


----------



## cortes (Jun 5, 2018)

My Record planes are 10-20 years old so not from the period when they made good quality ones as I understand. I also have an old Stanley 220 that was probably my maternal grandfather's. I'm not letting go of it.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

No. Im not saying one should have only 1 block plane, rather all of them should be LA, and bevels ground at higher angles when needed. I have 6,1 is std angle stanley and 1 is a 45* bd woodie. The steeper angle bp's rarely get used, LA ones get used all the time. If the record is your only other bp keep it. Mine stay setup for different uses.


----------



## cortes (Jun 5, 2018)

> No. Im not saying one should have only 1 block plane, rather all of them should be LA, and bevels ground at higher angles when needed. I have 6,1 is std angle stanley and 1 is a 45* bd woodie. The steeper angle bp's rarely get used, LA ones get used all the time. If the record is your only other bp keep it. Mine stay setup for different uses.
> 
> - OSU55


Good point on keeping other block planes set up for specific uses. My regular Record is 9 1/2. Besides cleaning out my plane till, I'm trying to resist buying the Veritas Standard block plane. With the 20 degree bed and a 50 degree blade, I could get a higher angle than I could with the LA version. I don't know if such an angle would be of any use, however.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

The Fridge turned me onto a Stanley 60 1/2 a few years back. It's the only block plane I use anymore. Probably gets way more use than the other 4 dozen+ planes I have in my shop.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

My LN rabbit LA block is the only block I use. Love it to death. I haven't found a time when I've said - man, I wish I had a different block plane. I do have a 9 1/2 and a 60 1/2 and never use them. I might be the weird-o of the group here. Nothing against vintage, got plenty of that in my garage. I think it's just because I can use the whole blade edge.

It's up to you if you want more. What the hell, if you want another get another one.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

if you don't want planes around that you don't use, it's a pretty simple question. "Do I use this plane?"

What you do if your answer is no is up to you.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

There is a lot of push for one plane rules all.

I came to this conclusion. More the better. I use the LA block plane along with the std block plane.
LA to knock down wood fast until the last mile then I switch to std block plane as not to tearout on wild grain wood.

Not all wood needs 2 planes.


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

I have a few block planes set up for different tasks: low cutting angle for end grain, high cutting angle for face grain as a small smoother, and small block plane with standard angle for chamfering (sometimes you need smaller to get into spaces which are difficult to reach).

Regads from Perth

Derek


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> I have a few block planes set up for different tasks: low cutting angle for end grain, high cutting angle for face grain as a small smoother, and small block plane with standard angle for chamfering (sometimes you need smaller to get into spaces which are difficult to reach).
> 
> Regads from Perth
> 
> ...


Pretty much ditto.

The exception is I have a #1 instead of a standard angle block because I loves me some chipbreakers.


----------



## JohnChung (Sep 20, 2012)

Please ignore this entry


----------

